# Hochseeangeln in Ägypten



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (24. Januar 2010)

*Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

*Ich fliege diesen Sommer nach Hurghada. Ich hab gehört dass man da Hochseeangeln kann. Desshalb möchte ich dort einen 1 tägigen Angeltrip machen. Aber muss ich den hier buchen oder kann man den wie z.B Tauchkurse oder Bootsausflüge dierekt dort buchen ?|kopfkrat

Hat jemand ne Anung was das für 2 Personen kosten würde?

Danke im Voraus

MFG Weisheitsgranate*|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

gehe zum Hafen und verhandle mit den einheimischen Fischern. Ich habe ein ca. 10m langes Boot für 8h gebucht und bezahlte 140 Euro. Während sich meine Frau sonnte, schleppte ich Wobbler nach. Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen!
Gruss Jon


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

kann man dort auch gerät auslein???|kopfkrat

140 € ür das ganze shiff ist nicht viel#6


MFG weishetsgranate:q


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Sprechen die Bootsausleiher Englisch und muss man selber fahren ?

MFG WEISHEITSGRATE:q


----------



## zulu (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

:cSelbst arabisch wird nicht viel bringen.

Das meer ist gut aber die guten fischer in ägypt sind wirklich rar.

Hurghada ist taucherland , und darauf läuft alles hinaus.

Angler sind unerwünscht , ja geradezu verhasst.
(unbedingt auf bubbles achten  )

Man darf auch fast nirgends vom ufer aus fischen.

Warscheinlich wirst du einen skipper finden der ein boot fahren kann, dein geld einschiebt und dich im dunkeln stehen lässt.
 Nachher wenn du bezahlt hast reibt er sich die hände und lacht sich tot über dich, armen suchenden touristen. Ich kenne das.

 Aber ganz so schwarz muß man es nicht  sehen, auch als neuling kann einem das glück hold sein. 
Ich selbst hatte schon beim ersten mal glück, habe tolle fischer gefunden und richtig gut gefangen.

Dein eigenes gerät solltest du dabei haben , denn das vorhandene ist meist unter aller sau , schrott und nicht zu gebrauchen.

Selber fahren? haks ab. Die Gesetze sehen das nicht vor.


Aber nun genug polemik. 

Viel glück auf deinem trip und lass dich nicht verdummbeuteln


Müde !

ab ins bett

Z.


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

kein Leihgerät vorhanden,ausser Handleinen.
die meisten sprechen Englisch und sind sehr nett. Mein "Guide" hat sich sehr bemüht,dass ich was fange. Vom Ufer ist es dort überall verboten, Abstand 1km! Leider ist es draussen ziemlich leergefischt... Solche Prachtskerle,wie du beim Schnorcheln sehen wirst, schwimmen draussen kaum herum:c
Gruss Jon


----------



## Christian1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Ich habe dem Kapitän gesagt ,wie er fahren soll und dann
hat das auch geklappt.Haben mit drei Mann 60 Euro für 
ca.6 Std. bezahlt.Gerät war an Bord.Mittag gab es auch noch.Gefangen haben wir Barscharten und Baracuda.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Also giebt es doch leihgerät denn ich fische selten am meer und dafür ist mir ne hochseeausrüstung zu teuer:q

Dann sollte ich besser keine vorauszahlung machen.

Kenntz jemand den namen eines  oder ne gute Homepage eines guten Skippers der auch gerät verleiht ?

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## xpudel666x (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Also vom Ufer angeln ist nicht überall verboten.. Vielleicht auf dem Sinai, weil dort die ganze Küstenregion unter Naturschutz steht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Hi,

vergiss es mit dem ANGELN von Hurghada aus im Roten Meer. Weil schon verschiedene Bekannte, die in ihrer Freizeit auch angeln, Urlaub in Hurghada gemacht hatten (übrigens sind die 5 *-Hotels dort natürlich niemals 5 * wert!) und ich darum wusste, dass man von den hoteleigenen Stränden nicht angeln durfte, hatte ich mich erkundigt, wie es mit einem Boot sein könnte, das ich chartern wollte. 

Die Preisvorstellungen der Eigner waren dermaßen hoch, dass auch keine Verhandlungsbasis bestand, da hab ich es sein gelassen, bin dann am nächsten Tag mit einer Touristen-Schaluppe zu einer der Inseln, weißer Sand, ohne Baum und Strauch, gefahren und bin getaucht, um wenigstens einige der wirklich kleinen Fische zu betrachten - thats all!

Let it ......

.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Hast warscheinlich recht


----------



## zulu (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Ägypten*

Sehe ich ähnlich .

Zahl ja nichts im vorraus.

90 % sind ziegenhirten mit vielleicht einem bootsführerschein und null ahnung vom sportfischen.

Es hat in der vergangenheit so viele angelreiseveranstalter gegeben, die versucht haben in ägypt etwas aufzubauen.
Alle sind an den leuten und deren mentalität gescheitert.

Nimm etwas eigenes gerät mit und mach es so wie jvonzun vorschlägt.

Du wirst sicher freundliche nette leute treffen die versuchen dir zu helfen aber denk dran sie sind nur so weil sie dein bestes wollen... dein geld. So viel haben sie gelernt.

Das beste geld verdienen sie mit tauchern : an ein schönes riff fahren, alle leute ins wasser und dann taucht mal schön.

Seht euch unser buntes paradies an, welches schon lange keins mehr ist.

Und ernährt uns damit solange es noch ein paar bunte fische zu sehen gibt.

Es gibt noch hochseefische , aber wenn der tourismus weiter so zunimmt und die vielen boote weiterfahren wird die schöne warme wanne bald tot sein. Die verschmutzung durch den industriezweig tourismus ist einfach heftig geworden. Achte mal genau darauf was aus der küche, den fäkaltanks und den bootsbilgen so ins meer geht.


Verheerend, ich habs gesehen.


Versuche es vielleicht hast du glück ,

und bitte berichte uns davon !

|wavey:

Z.

PS. habe gerade einen netten bericht im big-game-board von speed torsten gelesen.
Tu dir das auch mal an, dann weisst du was da los ist.


----------

